# JMenu auf JPanel



## feldmarv (4. Jul 2011)

Hallo Java Forum

Ihr konntet mit schon bei einigen Problem weiterhelfen. Ich bin blutiger Anfänger und versuche immer wieder neues, jedoch stehe ich fast immer am Ende bei etwas kleinem an.

Ich habe eine Swing Gui geschrieben. Sie funktioniert tadellos. Nun wollte ich auf das erste JPanel, ganz oben noch ein JMenu setzen. Gesagt getan. Aber jetzt wird nichts mehr angezeigt auch nicht mehr die unteren zwei Panels.

Wie bringe ich die Panels und die Menubar zusammen zum laufen?


```
import javax.swing.JButton;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JMenu;
import javax.swing.JMenuBar;
import javax.swing.JMenuItem;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JSplitPane;
//import javax.swing.JTextField;

import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Graphics;
import java.awt.Panel;
import java.awt.event.ActionEvent;
import java.awt.event.ActionListener;
import java.awt.event.KeyEvent;
import java.awt.event.MouseEvent;
import java.awt.event.MouseListener;
import java.awt.event.MouseMotionListener;
import java.awt.*;	
import java.util.EventListener;


public class Gui extends JFrame implements ActionListener, MouseListener, MouseMotionListener, EventListener{
	
	JPanel pan = new JPanel();
	JPanel pan2 = new JPanel();
	JButton but1 = new JButton();
	JButton but2 = new JButton();
	JButton but3 = new JButton();
	JButton but4 = new JButton();
	JButton but5 = new JButton();
	JButton but6 = new JButton();
	JButton but7 = new JButton();
	JMenuBar menuleiste = new JMenuBar();
	JMenu menu	= new JMenu();
	JMenuItem speichern = new JMenuItem();
	JMenuItem beenden = new JMenuItem();
	
	

	JSplitPane splitpane = new JSplitPane(JSplitPane.VERTICAL_SPLIT);
	
	private Painter p;
	private String mode;				
	
	
	private Vector currentobject; 	
	
		
	public Gui(){
		super("Draw-Programm");
		getContentPane();
		setSize(870,800);
		setDefaultCloseOperation(EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		setLocationRelativeTo(null);
		setResizable(false);	
		setLayout(new BorderLayout());	
 		setVisible(true);
		   
 		pan2.addMouseListener(this);
 		pan2.addMouseMotionListener(this);
 		
 		p = new Painter(pan2); // 
		p.start();
		
		
		setJMenuBar(menuleiste);
		
 	    JMenu menu = new JMenu("Datei");					 // erstellt Menü
 	    JMenuItem speichern = new JMenuItem("speichern");
 	    speichern.addActionListener(this);					//Menübutton laden
	    JMenuItem beenden = new JMenuItem("beenden");
	    beenden.addActionListener(this);
		
	  
		mode =	"Linie";
		mode =	"Rechteck";
		mode =	"Ellipse";
		

		
		
		// Das Fenster FERTIG
		
		// Nun JPanel Beginn
		pan.setBounds(0, 0, 870, 200);
		pan.setBackground(new Color(20, 150, 90));
		pan.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		// JPanel FERTIG
		
		// Nun JPanel2 Beginn
		pan2.setBounds(0, 200, 870, 600);
		pan2.setBackground(Color.WHITE);
		pan2.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		// JPanel2 FERTIG
		
		
		// Nun JButton1
		but1.setBounds(20, 30, 100, 50);
		but1.setText("Linie");
		but1.addActionListener(this);
		
		// JButton FERTIG
		
		// Nun JButton2
		but2.setBounds(140, 30, 100, 50);
		but2.setText("Rechteck");
		but2.addActionListener(this);
		
		// JButton FERTIG2
		
		// Nun JButton3
		but3.setBounds(260, 30, 100, 50);
		but3.setText("Ellipse");
		but3.addActionListener(this);
		
		// JButton FERTIG3
		
		// Nun JButton4
		but4.setBounds(380, 30, 100, 50);
		but4.setText("Freihand");
		but4.addActionListener(this);
		
		// JButton FERTIG4
		
		// Nun JButton5
		but5.setBounds(500, 30, 100, 50);
		but5.setText("Text");
		but5.addActionListener(this);
		
		// JButton FERTIG5
		
		// Nun JButton6
		but6.setBounds(700, 30, 150, 50);
		but6.setText("CLEAR");
		but6.addActionListener(this);
		
		// JButton FERTIG6
		
		// Nun JButton6
		but7.setBounds(380, 100, 100, 40);
		but7.setText("Radiergummi");
		but7.addActionListener(this);
		
		// JButton FERTIG6
		
			pan.add(but1);
			pan.add(but2);
			pan.add(but3);
			pan.add(but4);
			pan.add(but5);
			pan.add(but6);
			pan.add(but7);
			
			pan.add(menuleiste, BorderLayout.LINE_START);
			menuleiste.add(menu);
			
				menu.add(speichern);
				menu.add(beenden);

			
		splitpane.setTopComponent(pan);
	    splitpane.setBottomComponent(pan2);
	    
		add(pan);
		add(pan2);

		
	}
```


----------



## feldmarv (4. Jul 2011)

Teilweise erscheint das Menu wenn ich mit der Maus darüberfahre. Aber es blinkt nur hindurch.


----------



## Ebenius (4. Jul 2011)

JMenu ist dafür gedacht, auf einem JMenuBar zu wohnen. Und der gehört direkt in ein JFrame. Außerhalb funktioniert es meiner Erfahrung nach nicht so gut. Kennst Du die Sun Java™ Tutorials: How to Use Menus?

EDIT: Wie ich oben sehe setzt Du die JMenuBar ja schon aufs JFrame. Aber sie dann auch noch auf das Panel zu legen kann nicht funktionieren.

Insgesamt ist aber Dein Code oben ein bisschen durcheinander. [c]pan[/c] hat ein [c]BorderLayout[/c]. Aber Du fügst sieben Buttons in den CENTER-Bereich ein. Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Die JSplitPane lebt auch ungenutzt herum.

Ebenius


----------



## truesoul (4. Jul 2011)

Hallo.

setVisible(true); in Zeile 60 wird zu früh aufgerufen. Also an das Ende packen.

Und das Menu solltest du nicht so verteilt aufbauen, sprich oben addest deine JMenuBar dann erstellst du JMenu und JMenuItem und so ziemlich weit unten addest du diese dann JMenuBar. Und dann addest einen JPanel nochmals JMenuBar.

Würde dir empfehlen alles nach der Reihe aufzubauen und nicht alles durcheinander.

Menubar zum Beispiel so:


```
private void setMenu(){

JMenuBar menuBar = new JMenuBar();
JMenu dataMenu = new JMenu("Datei");
JMenuItem saveMenuItem = new JMenuItem("Speichern");
JMenuItem exitMenuItem = new JMenuItem("Beenden");

saveMenuItem.addActionListener(this);
exitMenuItem.addActionListener(this);

dataMenu.add(saveMenuItem);
dataMenu.add(exitMenuItem);

setJMenuBar(menuBar);
}
```

Und dann hast du da z.B noch


```
mode =  "Linie";
mode =  "Rechteck";
mode =  "Ellipse";
```
Was soll denn jetzt in mode stehen? Linie, Rechteck oder Ellipse ?? Bzw worauf soll mode im Stringpool zeigen? 



> Insgesamt ist aber Dein Code oben ein bisschen durcheinander. pan hat ein BorderLayout . Aber Du fügst sieben Buttons in den CENTER-Bereich ein. Das ergibt keinen Sinn. Die JSplitPane lebt auch ungenutzt herum.


^^

Edit: 6 Minuten unterschied *tztz blödes Telefon


----------



## feldmarv (4. Jul 2011)

Ebenius hat gesagt.:


> JMenu ist dafür gedacht, auf einem JMenuBar zu wohnen. Und der gehört direkt in ein JFrame. Außerhalb funktioniert es meiner Erfahrung nach nicht so gut. Kennst Du die Sun Java™ Tutorials: How to Use Menus?
> 
> EDIT: Wie ich oben sehe setzt Du die JMenuBar ja schon aufs JFrame. Aber sie dann auch noch auf das Panel zu legen kann nicht funktionieren.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ja mit ist bewusst das mein Code etwas durcheinander ist, weil ich ständid neues ausprobiere. Das Layout von beiden Panels ist eigentlich ein NULL-Layout. Nicht BorderLayout wie das steht.

Wäre es dann Möglich die Menubar einfach mit setBounds zuoberst auf das erste Panel zu setzen?


----------



## Gast2 (5. Jul 2011)

feldmarv hat gesagt.:


> Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Ja mit ist bewusst das mein Code etwas durcheinander ist, weil ich ständid neues ausprobiere. Das Layout von beiden Panels ist eigentlich ein NULL-Layout. Nicht BorderLayout wie das steht.
> 
> Wäre es dann Möglich die Menubar einfach mit setBounds zuoberst auf das erste Panel zu setzen?



Les dir das Tutorial welches du soeben selbst noch einmal zitiert hast durch überarbeite deinen Code nach den zahlreichen Vorschlägen. 

DANN frag nochmal wie was geht. Ein bisschen muss man auch selber beitragen. 

Dir wurden bereits alle nötigen Hinweise mit Beispielen oder Quellenangaben gegeben. Programmieren lernt man nicht durch Fertig Code.

PS: Das soll keine Schikane sein, aber das Tutorial ist echt super. Damit kommst du auf jeden Fall weiter.


----------

